#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Explain About Artificial Intelligence in Your Own words

## Medusa

Hey folks, :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

I want your idea about Artificial Intelligence. Don't worry about is it right or wrong? Just share your ideas or simple example of What do you think about Artificial Intelligence?
Come on guys share your thoughts. :Thumbs:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey folks,
> 
> I want your idea about Artificial Intelligence. Don't worry about is it right or wrong? Just share your ideas or simple example of What do you think about Artificial Intelligence?
> Come on guys share your thoughts.


In my opinion Artificial Intelligence is when robots understand human's emotions and thoughts ,Then act according to it. 
Like Chitti in Enthiran movie.

Ps: correct me if i am wrong

----------


## Shana

> Hey folks,
> 
> I want your idea about Artificial Intelligence. Don't worry about is it right or wrong? Just share your ideas or simple example of What do you think about Artificial Intelligence?
> Come on guys share your thoughts.


As far as I understand, AI is about making a machine gain the consciousness of human beings. Heard about Turing test? It is a test done to measure the efficiency of the AI. Here, if a hidden AI machine can pretend to stimulate a consciousness of a human and if the human is convinced that the one behind the screen is a human, then the AI passes the test. You might wanna look into this further.

----------


## Bhavya

> As far as I understand, AI is about making a machine gain the consciousness of human beings. Heard about Turing test? It is a test done to measure the efficiency of the AI. Here, if a hidden AI machine can pretend to stimulate a consciousness of a human and if the human is convinced that the one behind the screen is a human, then the AI passes the test. You might wanna look into this further.


Thanks for sharing about the AI's Turing Test. First time heard about it.

----------


## Shana

> Thanks for sharing about the AI's Turing Test. First time heard about it.


That's fine. If you're a lot into AI, watch the movie "Ex Machina". It will give you some insight on this matter.

----------


## Bhavya

> That's fine. If you're a lot into AI, watch the movie "Ex Machina". It will give you some insight on this matter.


Sure ,i will give it a try  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> Hey folks,
> 
> I want your idea about Artificial Intelligence. Don't worry about is it right or wrong? Just share your ideas or simple example of What do you think about Artificial Intelligence?
> Come on guys share your thoughts.


In my view, Its a system which is capable of performing tasks and react like human

----------


## Neo

> As far as I understand, AI is about making a machine gain the consciousness of human beings. Heard about Turing test? It is a test done to measure the efficiency of the AI. Here, if a hidden AI machine can pretend to stimulate a consciousness of a human and if the human is convinced that the one behind the screen is a human, then the AI passes the test. You might wanna look into this further.


Interesting! Will AI take over humans?

----------


## Shana

> Interesting! Will AI take over humans?


That remains to be seen. We humans have a tendency to create the things that we fear. All I can say is if we're very careful on the neural networks and all other technicalities, the AI might be docile as we want. But if we're too curious and try to do something that will wipe out the human race, then we're our own enemies.

----------


## Bhavya

> That remains to be seen. We humans have a tendency to create the things that we fear. All I can say is if we're very careful on the neural networks and all other technicalities, the AI might be docile as we want. But if we're too curious and try to do something that will wipe out the human race, then we're our own enemies.


Well said Shana, we should be careful with our experiments.

----------


## Medusa

> As far as I understand, AI is about making a machine gain the consciousness of human beings. Heard about Turing test? It is a test done to measure the efficiency of the AI. Here, if a hidden AI machine can pretend to stimulate a consciousness of a human and if the human is convinced that the one behind the screen is a human, then the AI passes the test. You might wanna look into this further.


yes thank you for the information shana. Turing test we all familiar in nowadays, guys sometime when you click a web page some time it ask for test whether you are a human or Robert.

----------


## Medusa

But if AI become success in all department sometime the world may be faced problems like Robert and human war.

----------


## Ritika

> Hey folks,
> 
> I want your idea about Artificial Intelligence. Don't worry about is it right or wrong? Just share your ideas or simple example of What do you think about Artificial Intelligence?
> Come on guys share your thoughts.


Artificial Intelligent, which makes human work easier.

----------


## Ritika

> Hey folks,
> 
> I want your idea about Artificial Intelligence. Don't worry about is it right or wrong? Just share your ideas or simple example of What do you think about Artificial Intelligence?
> Come on guys share your thoughts.


And I think IOS siri, google assistant is also a kind of Artificial Intelligent

----------


## Shana

> yes thank you for the information shana. Turing test we all familiar in nowadays, guys sometime when you click a web page some time it ask for test whether you are a human or Robert.


I don't think what you mean is the Turing test. Or may be I'm wrong. Try this link. It'll clear you on this.

----------


## Shana

> But if AI become success in all department sometime the world may be faced problems like Robert and human war.


That depends on us, totally!

----------


## Lorraine

> Hey folks,
> 
> I want your idea about Artificial Intelligence. Don't worry about is it right or wrong? Just share your ideas or simple example of What do you think about Artificial Intelligence?
> Come on guys share your thoughts.


In my opinion, artificial intelligence is the kind of intelligence showed by machines which are unique to the human and animals. Those unique capabilities are artificially practised to a machine. So it can be identified as Artificial intelligence. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

